# Best TV show ever



## toddorbertBU

Now that we seem to be living in a golden age of scripted television shows, I'm curious what other members' favorite shows are. 

Not the most original answer from me, but my favorite is The Wire. Even the worst season (season 5) is still as good as any other show I have ever seen. I read a quote somewhere that really encapsulates Wire fans' feelings about the show. The quote was "If your not watching The Wire, the government should confiscate your TV."

Other favorites are Breaking Bad, Justified, Law &Order, and Arrested Development. 

So what are some other members favorite TV shows.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Mad Men
Seinfeld
Tosh.0
Modern Family
Price Is Right
​


----------



## Hitch

Palladin


----------



## Anthony Charton

Okay, okay, I'll admit to being a Downton Abbey afictionado. It's mostly for the clothes, the casual classism, and Maggie Smith. Watching it in White Tie sipping a single malt is a whole new level of enjoyment.


----------



## dks202

Southland but I hate the short seasons!! What happened to a real TV season like the 60's and 70's when a TV season was 32-36 weeks long with a new episode each week! What's a season now, 6-8 weeks?


----------



## LordSmoke

Easy. "Deadwood" sans the last episode when it was killed off by HBO - an outrage! I almost cancelled my cable subscription over that, and I am not a particular fan of modern Westerns.

I agree "The Wire" was quite good. I would think, too, "Boardwalk Empire" would be popular with the forum denizen's, as well. Many good choices, though, despite a general lack of anything good to watch at any one time:

Star Trek (original series)
Downton Abbey
Sherlock Holmes (Jeremy Bret)
Poirot
Morse
House of Cards
Prime Suspect (Helen Mirren)
Mystery (most any series not already named)
etc.


----------



## Shaver

Twin Peaks.

Deadwood.

Carnivale. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnivàle

Kingpin. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingpin_(TV_series)

Some of the bravest and most intelligent television ever commissioned.


----------



## toddorbertBU

Seeing some of these responses makes me want to supplement my prior post:
Sherlock (Ben Cumberbatch)
Black Books
The IT Dept
Adventure Time
West Wing

There really are so many good shows out there. I wish there was more of a British comedy presence here in the US. It seems that most of the good dramas/police procedurals make it here thru PBS Masterpiece and Mystery but British comedies don't have the same forum.


----------



## Acme

toddorbertBU said:


> I wish there was more of a British comedy presence here in the US. It seems that most of the good dramas/police procedurals make it here thru PBS Masterpiece and Mystery but British comedies don't have the same forum.


You might try Netflix, it's pretty good for that purpose. The only drawback is that they don't carry current stuff, but then there's always bootleggin', if you're not opposed to that sort of thing.


----------



## Acme

Best TV show ever? I couldn't name one, but I can throw a few previously unmentioned favorites into the ring:

WKRP in Cincinatti
Titus
Wiseguy (the second season)
Blackadder
Reilly, Ace of Spies
The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles
Nova
​Father Ted


----------



## Howard

Seinfeld


----------



## MaxBuck

I have fond memories of Sky King, Seahunt and Mister Ed (I still do a very good Mr. Ed impression: "hello, Wilbur").

Best ever? Tough call, but Homicide - Life on the Streets by David Mamet ranks pretty far up there for me.


----------



## toddorbertBU

MaxBuck said:


> I have fond memories of Sky King, Seahunt and Mister Ed (I still do a very good Mr. Ed impression: "hello, Wilbur").
> 
> Best ever? Tough call, but Homicide - Life on the Streets by David Mamet ranks pretty far up there for me.


Every time I fly on a turboprop commercial airliner, I always say to my seatmate "I wonder if Sky King and Penny are our pool it and co-pilot?"
No one has ever, ever gotten the joke.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

24

Jack "I'm gonna need a hacksaw" Bauer is back next year!!!


----------



## eagle2250

It surprises me that shows like M.A.S.H., Cheers, etc....have not yet been mentioned. However, in terms of present day programming, any fans of reality TV out there? I thought the early seasons of Survivor and American Idol had far greater merit than more recent seasonal offerings have presented to viewers. To be bluntly honest, there seems less and less that is worth watching, as the years pass. Although, the History channel shows some promise for future programming worth watching. The mini-series, The Bible," was magnificently done. The Swamp People series, while perhaps off-putting to some because of the harsh realities of life depicted, seems to promise that hard working, industrious risk takers can, even during these troubled times, can still live rather nicely off the land! And then we have The American Pickers, purveyors of the craft of "antique archeology" and the continuing promise that one man's trash really can be another man's treasure and perhaps justifying the ever growing collections of detritus many of us find in our basements, garages and outbuildings!


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Acme said:


> ...WKRP in Cincinatti...


So good. And due to expired music copyright agreements, won't be re-released in high definition with original soundtracks. So sad.


----------



## Canadian

Mad Men
Gossip Girl (I adore Ed Westwick's character, my girlfriend wants to be Leighton Meester. I can assure taking her shopping is an expensive event.)
Space Above and Beyond
Frasier


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

eagle2250 said:


> It surprises me that shows like M.A.S.H., Cheers, etc....have not yet been mentioned.


Some shows haven't aged well. I think the "M*A*S*H" episodes with Larry Linville playing Maj. Frank Burns are classics...some of the best TV ever. The later episodes are fair to good, but not classic.

"Cheers" is enigmatic. I loved the show when it ran, and intellectually, I think the writing, acting, and premise is superb, but I have no interest in seeing any re-runs. I'd much rather see an episode of "Gilligan's Island" or (early) "Andy Griffith". Can't explain it.

The "Tonight Show with Johnny Carson" deserves mention for longevity and consistent quality. SNL is hit-and-miss, but the 2nd golden age with Phil Hartman, Dana Carvey, Jon Lovitz, Nora Dunn, Jan Hooks, and (a thinner) Dennis Miller was incredibly funny.

Finally, anyone watch re-runs of "The Rifleman" on AMC on Saturday mornings? Great TV show. The violence is almost borderline un-PC today, but the show really illustrates how far we've evolved (or drifted) as a country in our ideals of right/wrong, justice, redemption, and fairness to our fellow man. I watch it with my kids sometimes before we run our weekend errands, and they view it as another world. Completely foreign to the way they and their peers think today.


----------



## LordSmoke

Snow Hill Pond said:


> ...
> Finally, anyone watch re-runs of "The Rifleman" on AMC on Saturday mornings? Great TV show. The violence is almost borderline un-PC today, but the show really illustrates how far we've evolved (or drifted) as a country in our ideals of right/wrong, justice, redemption, and fairness to our fellow man. I watch it with my kids sometimes before we run our weekend errands, and they view it as another world. Completely foreign to the way they and their peers think today.


Ha! That is how Mrs. Smoke and I often enjoy our first cups of coffee. One must admit, though, Lucas picked one crappy neighborhood in which to settle down and raise Mark. Some violent nonsense going on all the time.

And if we are to wax nostalgic, there was also "Gunsmoke", and I have spent a Saturday evening or two this past year reviewing the trials and tribulations of the Collins family and their neighbors through episodes of "Dark Shadows" on NetFlix - may Jonathan Frid finally rest in peace, now he was a snappy dresser.


----------



## TheoProf

My top ten:

1. Dr. Who
2. Seinfeld
3. Parks and Rec
4. Battlestar Galactica (2000s version)
5. Friday Night Lights
6. The West Wing
7. Sherlock
8. Lost
9. 24
10. The Office (US version)


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

LordSmoke said:


> Ha! That is how Mrs. Smoke and I often enjoy our first cups of coffee. One must admit, though, Lucas picked one crappy neighborhood in which to settle down and raise Mark. Some violent nonsense going on all the time.


Yes, and you would think that on a 1000 acre spread, he could eventually raise enough money to build an addition to the house beyond the kitchen, dining room, and shared bedroom.

Next time you watch, observe how many times Mark says "Pa" and how he says it...as warning "PA!"...as plaintive whisper "pa?"...as fearful prayer (lips trembling) "paw-all." One word. So many emotions.


----------



## Fatman

Anthony Charton said:


> Okay, okay, I'll admit to being a Downton Abbey afictionado. It's mostly for the clothes, the casual classism, and Maggie Smith. Watching it in White Tie sipping a single malt is a whole new level of enjoyment.


Guilty confession. I love Maggie Smith's character. Downton Abbey and Married With Children...it's all about the clothing.


----------



## Helvetia

The West Wing.....


----------



## jbmcb

Here's 10:

Columbo (Favorite episode: Last Salute to the Commodore - directed by Patrick McGoohan, of course 
Dr. Who (Tom Baker please)
Mythbusters (Best show about the scientific process on TV)
The Office (US Version)
The Outer Limits (Demon with a Glass Hand might be the best sci-fi story on TV, ever)
The Prisoner
Seinfeld
Sherlock Holmes (Grenada version w/ Jeremy Brett)
The Sopranos
The Secret Life of Machines (Tim Hunkin is a mad genius)


----------



## Howard

Three's Company


----------



## ichiran

The West Wing (especially seasons 1-4)


----------



## KevinP

Another vote for The Wire. It doesn't even feel like you're watching television. Too smart and it doesnt manipulate you into coming back by writing buttons. Best show TV has ever produced.


----------



## Greenshirt

Mine would be only two shows in no particular order:

1. Cold Case - love the flash back scene and how certain characters would "age"
2. Law and Order Special Victim Unit

Always love crime and drama with suspense.


----------



## toddorbertBU

KevinP said:


> Another vote for The Wire. It doesn't even feel like you're watching television. Too smart and it doesnt manipulate you into coming back by writing buttons. Best show TV has ever produced.


That show almost does nothing to endear itself to a casual viewer. The only way might understand what is going on in the season is to have watched every preceding episode. It's almost, by definition a cult TV show because in order to appreciate it you have to be dedicated.


----------



## KevinP

That's like saying the only way to understand a novel is not to skip any chapters. Each season of The Wire was designed to be the TV equivalent of a novel. As Davis Simon says, nothing happens in the first chapter of Moby Dick or even in the first few chapters; same with The Wire. 

The only two story levels are the story of the whole five seasons and the stories of each season (basically, each season is a novel, all five are a set of novels). The individual episodes do not have any self-contained arcs, and that's one of the many things I love about it.

I will say that this series more than probably any other (barring Treme by much of the same people) benefits from DVD and marathon viewing.


----------



## Traser

Boardwalk Empire.

And, as this is a clothing website, where can I buy a pair of shoes similar to those worn by Nucky Thompson in the opening titles?


----------



## taylorgtr

Ματθαῖος said:


> So good. And due to expired music copyright agreements, won't be re-released in high definition with original soundtracks. So sad.


WKRP....man, I was in love with Jan Smithers (Bailey Quarters). Keep Loni Anderson, I wanted the girl behind the glasses.

My favorites:

The Wild, Wild West
Star Trek TOS
The Rockford Files
Seinfeld
Homicide: Life on the Street


----------



## jebarne

OK, I'm old, but as a teen, the Fugitive was a terrific show and had a great finale.

There are others I liked. My wife had given me The first season of 24 and almost a year later, I watched the entire series flying to Hawaii. didn't sleep coming or going. 

Lots of other good ones. 

Most effect on society? Probably 60 minutes. All in the Family. The Cosby Show. 

Best one liners? Whose line is it anyway, Frasier, Cheers

Shows you should hate because they have no redeeming value but you love anyway? The Sopranos


----------



## FJW

I'm still laughing at Seinfeld twenty some odd years later.

Law and Order (The Mother Ship). Especially the Jerry Orbach years.

Enjoyed the ensemble cast of 'The Closer' which has now morphed into 'Major Crimes'


----------



## gamma68

I'm surprised no one has mentioned my all-time favorite show: the original Twilight Zone. Consistent, high-quality writing, acting, direction.


----------



## Howard

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Traser

Howard said:


> Big Bang Theory


Bazinga!


----------



## VictorRomeo

In my opinion, the very best TV show in creation is *M.A.S.H* 

It had it all.

For our American friends, you might be interested to learn that MASH was broadcast this side of the pond without the canned laughter.


----------



## Shaver

VictorRomeo said:


> In my opinion, the very best TV show in creation is *M.A.S.H*
> 
> It had it all.
> 
> For our American friends, you might be interested to learn that MASH was broadcast this side of the pond without the canned laughter.


I believe that some series were made with and some without the canned laughter, we got the same versions in the UK as were broadcast in the US.

Either way, a first rate show (albeit one which peaked long before it's final episode was recorded).

Frank Burns eats worms! :tongue2:


----------



## VictorRomeo

When the BBC originally aired MASH in the 70s and it was broadcast without the canned laughter... Later on and reruns were different. It's something of a cultural point as it was received a little differently over here originally. More stoically. In fairness I was a wee chap back then. I learned this from various documentaries and interviews. I'm quite a big fan.


----------



## Shaver

VictorRomeo said:


> When the BBC originally aired MASH in the 70s and it was broadcast without the canned laughter... Later on and reruns were different. It's something of a cultural point as it was received a little differently over here originally. More stoically. In fairness I was a wee chap back then. I learned this from various documentaries and interviews. I'm quite a big fan.


I don't mind being wrong. I do recall the early series (and I am old enough to remember their first broadcast) being laudably free of a laughter track and later series' having this offensive distraction. I very much enjoy black comedy and M.A.S.H. was possibly my earliest exposure to the genre.

Have you ever seen the movie Harold & Maude?


----------



## VictorRomeo

Only later in life. Here's something of a jape - I'm post-decimalisation. Just! Born in 1971. 

So my formative years were laden with Play School, Pebble Mill, Rhubarb and Custard, Swap Shop, Steve Austin and all those crappy Eastern European animated cartoons they'd show when "schedules were interrupted"!


----------



## Langham

If we're going back to childhood (mine was early 60s), my formative years were greatly influenced by watching Patrick McNee and Honor Blackman (and later of course Emma Rigg), stars of the Avengers, which appealed very much at the time. Also the Prisoner and one or two other programmes of that type. And a rather menacing East German programme, the Singing Ringing Tree.


----------



## Chouan

THe Fast Show did a brilliant spoof of that! A "joke" that would have been lost to many viewers but which I found quite an emotional experience.


----------



## Chouan

Langham said:


> If we're going back to childhood (mine was early 60s), my formative years were greatly influenced by watching Patrick McNee and Honor Blackman (and later of course Emma Rigg), stars of the Avengers, which appealed very much at the time. Also the Prisoner and one or two other programmes of that type. And a rather menacing East German programme, the Singing Ringing Tree.


----------



## Shaver

Langham said:


> If we're going back to childhood (mine was early 60s), my formative years were greatly influenced by watching Patrick McNee and Honor Blackman (and later of course Emma Rigg), stars of the Avengers, which appealed very much at the time. Also the Prisoner and one or two other programmes of that type. And a rather menacing East German programme, the Singing Ringing Tree.


The Singing Ringing Tree _was_ a very odd show to air for children. I loved it. Early Pogles episodes (the black and white ones) were strong stuff too - more especially when compared to the drivel churned out by the broadcasters for infants these days. It's no wonder the younger generation has gone to the dogs.


----------



## Bjorn

The Wire
Rubicon

I also have to add:
Game of thrones, and (believe it or not)
Supernatural


----------



## tocqueville

Best ever? That's really difficult.

Seinfeld and The Simpsons hold up exceptionally well. So do Roseanne and Frasier. Looking back further in time, I'd have to add to that the Dick Van Dycke Show, which has some amazing writing. MASH, to me, is too marred by the laugh track...I'd love to see it without.

More recently, my all time favorites have been Buffy (oh, yes, Buffy), Battlestar Gallactica (the remake, although I enjoyed the original when I was a kid...now it's painful to watch), Dexter, and Breaking Bad. The last season I saw of Dexter was the John Lithgow season, which I realized at the end derived considerable power from the fact that, if the entire season were taken as one theatrical piece, the whole was in fact a Greek tragedy worthy of Sophocles: The very thing Dexter was striving to avoid happened precisely because of his efforts to avoid it...and there's even a Greek chorus in the form of his father. My wife and I haven't watched subsequent seasons since that last episode of the Lithgow season left us too bruised. Anagnorisis is the word: that horrible moment with the Tragic hero realizes the truth in its full horror. We felt it. Not bad for a TV show.

I also STRONGLY recommend that you all watch the Israeli version of Homeland, which is written by the very same people who are doing the HBO version. The story is less of an action thriller and more of a psychological drama, yet I find it more gripping. It also draws strength from its realism. It has elements of a documentary and is clearly written for and about people for whom the premise of the show is all too real.

Hulu has the Israeli program. It's called "Prisoners of War."


----------



## my19

I happened to catch a Seinfeld episode the other day -- George the hand model and Jerry dons the puffy shirt. Incredibly funny stuff.

And I couldn't agree more on the Dick Van **** Show. What an extraordinary cast of characters.


----------



## William Edwards

There is a LOT of dross, and much of it gets called "quality" (probably by the same people who wear nylon socks *shudder*). A small handfull do stand out:

From my childhood, the Moon Stallion and Children of the Stones.
From my teen years and early 20s, Robin of Sherwood, and the Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes (it took some doing to take the character from Basil Rathbone in popular consciousness).
From my late 20s and early 30s....Firefly and (the also sadly under-developed and dropped) Apparitions.
From my late 30s and tipping over into my 40s (where did the last decade go?!) it is very tricky as television is barely worth mentioning now....


----------



## Bernie Zack

Barney Miller
Seinfeld
Manix
Wild West
Bonanza


----------



## Shaver

William Edwards said:


> There is a LOT of dross, and much of it gets called "quality" (probably by the same people who wear nylon socks *shudder*). A small handfull do stand out:
> 
> From my childhood, the Moon Stallion and *Children of the Stones*.
> From my teen years and early 20s, Robin of Sherwood, and the Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes (it took some doing to take the character from Basil Rathbone in popular consciousness).
> From my late 20s and early 30s....Firefly and (the also sadly under-developed and dropped) Apparitions.
> From my late 30s and tipping over into my 40s (where did the last decade go?!) it is very tricky as television is barely worth mentioning now....


Top notch. When I was in Avebury last year the 'wicker man for children' came flooding back.


----------



## William Edwards

Shaver said:


> Top notch. When I was in Avebury last year the 'wicker man for children' came flooding back.


Happy Day


----------



## dks202

Anyone else remember Supercar?

otherwise Combat with Vic Morrow


----------



## Howard

Bernie Zack said:


> Barney Miller
> Seinfeld
> Manix
> Wild West
> Bonanza


I enjoy watching Barney Miller on Antenna TV.


----------



## TSWalker

Howard said:


> I enjoy watching Barney Miller on Antenna TV.


You make the coffee.


----------



## indisputable

The Prisoner...so surreal.


----------



## MaxBuck

MaxBuck said:


> I have fond memories of Sky King, Seahunt and Mister Ed (I still do a very good Mr. Ed impression: "hello, Wilbur").
> 
> Best ever? Tough call, but Homicide - Life on the Streets by David Mamet ranks pretty far up there for me.


Oops. Forgot to mention Pee-Wee's Playhouse. A favorite of the whole family when our daughter was a young one.


----------



## Howard

MaxBuck said:


> Oops. Forgot to mention Pee-Wee's Playhouse. A favorite of the whole family when our daughter was a young one.


I loved Pee Wee's Playhouse.


----------



## Claybuster

Frasier
Downton Abbey


----------



## quiller

Miami Vice
77 Sunset Strip
Twilight Zone
Lovejoy


----------



## Adventure Wolf

The Sopranos
Madmen
Game of Thrones
Dexter


----------



## drlivingston

Frasier-hands down, best writing EVER (even if it was a Cheers spin-off)
Mork & Mindy-again, great writing (even if it was a Happy Days spin-off)
Family Guy-because they go there with reckless abandon
Will & Grace-great casting for the characters
Lucas Bros. Moving Co.-it is just too funny!


----------



## JohnRov

All in the Family
M.A.S.H.
Dr. Who
Northern Exposure (only the Dr. Fleishman years)
Picket Fences
Hill Street Blues
St Elsewhere
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Sienfeld (and it's offshoot, Curb Your Enthusiasm)
Battlestar Galactica (new)
Star Trek, original
Babylon 5
Scrubs (uneven, but when it was good was among the best)
NYPD Blue

Funny with TV we are in an era where the quality is higher than ever. I haven't put many recent shows on my list because it will take a few years to digest their true place but there are a lot from which to choose.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

JohnRov said:


> All in the Family
> M.A.S.H.
> 
> I haven't put many recent shows on my list because it will take a few years to digest their true place but there are a lot from which to choose.


I have found that time has not been kind to these and renders them unwatchable.

Unlike Seinfeld or I love Lucy which I still get a kick out of.

I watch Magnum PI just to marvel at the poor production quality of hit TV back in the 80s!!


----------



## Shaver

The Phil Silvers Show


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

*Ancient Aliens: *I can't get enough of the big-haired wild-eyed Greek guy talking breathlessly about the anunnaki...

*Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives: *A show about a guy who drives around in a convertible Mustang and stuffs his face at every restaurant he sees. Where do I sign up?


----------



## phyrpowr

Rocky & Bullwinkle, and all their cohorts. And there was a BBC (I think) genuine "masterpiece" called _The Duchess of Duke Street. _For a cop show, _Homicide: Life on the Street_, and for a western _Have Gun, Will Travel.

_I did enjoy the last part of the last episode of _Seinfeld_, when they were all jailed for being self-centered dishonest jerkwads. Otherwise for comedies,_ Frazier_ and _WKRP_ (I was a big fan of Bailey, too)

I think that certain ensemble casts can make a show that, viewed more objectively, is just average, e.g.,_ NCIS _


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

phyrpowr said:


> _WKRP_


"As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly."

"Soooooo, do you have any children...that you're aware of?"

"Walls! Andy! Walls!"

"Kigh Kigh Rod-RE-Gweez"

"I've always thought a man's name told you what kind of guy he was. What's your name?"


----------



## deand0ng

The Wire, Luther, Boston Legal, Law and Order: Criminal Intent


----------



## Chouan

Shaver said:


> The Phil Silvers Show


I loved the show, yet my parents didn't get it at all.


----------



## tocqueville

Snow Hill Pond said:


> "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly."
> 
> "Soooooo, do you have any children...that you're aware of?"
> 
> "Walls! Andy! Walls!"
> 
> "Kigh Kigh Rod-RE-Gweez"
> 
> "I've always thought a man's name told you what kind of guy he was. What's your name?"


I remember the turkey episode. Hysterical. Does that show hold up? I haven't seen it in decades.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

tocqueville said:


> I remember the turkey episode. Hysterical. Does that show hold up? I haven't seen it in decades.


I hope so, but like you, I've not seen an episode in a while. I guess it's almost better that way.


----------



## GatorFL

The Sopranos


----------



## Acme

tocqueville said:


> Snow Hill Pond said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly."
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the turkey episode. Hysterical. Does that show hold up? I haven't seen it in decades.
Click to expand...

That's one of the best sitcom episodes of all time. Knowing it's based on a true story makes it funnier.


----------



## Howard

Sesame Street (back when I was growing up)


----------



## GatorFL

I saw the Muppet movie last night. When I was a kid and lived in Belgium it was the only show on in English. So from growing up the Muppets.


----------



## Howard

GatorFL said:


> I saw the Muppet movie last night. When I was a kid and lived in Belgium it was the only show on in English. So from growing up the Muppets.


I loved The Muppets growing up as a kid.


----------



## Stubbly

Among the best,

Comedy: "The Honeymooners"

Drama: "Alfred Hitchcock Presents"


----------



## Shaver

Two lesser known American series, which were of the highest quality:


----------



## SG_67

Shaver said:


> Two lesser known American series, which were of the highest quality:


I've never watched Kingpin, but I did watch "Carnivale" and was deeply disappointed when it was cancelled after just 2 seasons.


----------



## GatorFL

Me too. I've seen all their movies. My favorite ride at Hollywood Studios is the Muppets.


----------



## gaseousclay

The best show for me was The Wire followed by Battlestar Galactica (the reboot )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racebannon

St. Elsewhere


----------



## Howard

Big Bang Theory


----------



## zeppacoustic

The Wire


----------



## Mr Humphries

Anyone catch Marvelous with Toby Jones last night?
One word, Marvelous.


----------

